
Go Concurrency versus C and pthreads - dpapathanasiou
http://denis.papathanasiou.org/posts/2015.12.26.post.html
======
kenOfYugen
One can use the same Go style concurrency in C with libmill [1].

Another interesting choice for concurrency would be lthread [2].

    
    
      What’s special about lthread is that it allows you to
    
      make blocking calls and expensive computations, blocking
     
      IO inside a coroutine, providing you with the advantages 
      
      of coroutines and pthreads. 
    

[1] [http://libmill.org/](http://libmill.org/)

[2] [https://github.com/halayli/lthread](https://github.com/halayli/lthread)

~~~
dpapathanasiou
Thanks for those references; when I was searching for how to do concurrency in
plain C, only pthreads came up in the results.

~~~
kenOfYugen
You are welcome ;) Finding good C resources is rather hard...

